# New Screen Protector



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, my original screen protector from Verizon is starting to look like crap so I was going to order a new one today. Does anyone have any ones that they like more than others? I tend to not like smudges so anything that is smudge free would be excellent! Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

I highly recommend steinhill protectors. They sell one that is anti fingerprint. Www.sgpstore.com


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

d3th metal said:


> I highly recommend steinhill protectors. They sell one that is anti fingerprint. Www.sgpstore.com


+1 on this. I have the "ultra fine" one and I love it. It changes the feel of the screen a bit, but I think for the better. The friction when swyping is much lower now than it used to be, which I definitely approve of. I am also rarely wiping my screen of, which is the reason I bought this one. In general, Steinhill have been my favorites.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just ordered the Ultra Fine. Expecting great things so you two better be right! :tongue2:


----------



## waywardshinobi (Aug 2, 2011)

I think I'll try one of these to replace my otterbox screen protector. I can't stand it. It protects but tons of dirt and dust get between it and the screen.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

waywardshinobi said:


> I think I'll try one of these to replace my otterbox screen protector. I can't stand it. It protects but tons of dirt and dust get between it and the screen.


Just ordered an otterbox, i read that as a common complaint about the built in protector.


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just ordered the Ultra Fine. Expecting great things so you two better be right! :tongue2:


i got the ultra fine and i was worried that it'd ruin my screen quality but honestly, if i dont have something to compare it to, the screen looks as if theres nothing on it. 
when i initially put on the screen protector i noticed how the screen wasnt AS bright as before. but i can actually see whats on the screen outside and theres no fingerprints

best investment i'v made :]


----------



## waywardshinobi (Aug 2, 2011)

"hotelmrrsn said:


> Just ordered an otterbox, i read that as a common complaint about the built in protector.


I mean it's bearable but I'm very OCD so one spec of dust that won't move bothers me lol. The otterbox is a great investment though, saved my bolt twice already and that's coming from a oil well field surveyor lol


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

waywardshinobi said:


> I mean it's bearable but I'm very OCD so one spec of dust that won't move bothers me lol. The otterbox is a great investment though, saved my bolt twice already and that's coming from a oil well field surveyor lol


I bought it because I just completed a screen and LCD replacement on my bolt yesterday. I DO NOT want to have to do that again.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

waywardshinobi said:


> I mean it's bearable but I'm very OCD so one spec of dust that won't move bothers me lol. The otterbox is a great investment though, saved my bolt twice already and that's coming from a oil well field surveyor lol


This. The Otterbox case for my Tbolt is amazing. I've taking to buying all my phone cases from them actually. Already have one on my OGD. The built-in protector sucks, I removed it first day I had the case, had a much better one anyway 

All the best,

-HG


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

I like the steinheil, i believe it is called ultra clear now, formerly crystal clear. Ran it on my incredible and the bolt. Best protector i have ever had. I have tried zagg, and another wet application ones, also the dollar ones on ebay. steinheil makes the best imo.


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just ordered the Ultra Fine. Expecting great things so you two better be right! :tongue2:


We're right :wink2: I had the ultra fine but didn't like the cloudyness from the matte finish. I went with the crystal clear and couldn't be happier. Finger prints don't bother me. Mike, you'll love the Steinhill's. good luck!!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

d3th metal said:


> We're right :wink2: I had the ultra fine but didn't like the cloudyness from the matte finish. I went with the crystal clear and couldn't be happier. Finger prints don't bother me. Mike, you'll love the Steinhill's. good luck!!


I had the crystal clear on my last phone, and while it was great, it would get tons of fingerprints on it. I never have fingerprint problems with the ultra fine, and I love it. But yes, the screen quality is a tad better in the crystal clear.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

"d3th metal said:


> I highly recommend steinhill protectors. They sell one that is anti fingerprint. Www.sgpstore.com


Another +1 I've had one on my bolt for a month or two now and I love it


----------

